# Leo



## kikibananas (Aug 18, 2012)

So I wanted a cat so went to the cat store and we saw leo there he had worms and he was in a glass cage so he does not know how to meow or anything they were also feeding him cheep crapy food. We walk out and boom he farts and poops all over my mom.LOL. So my mom washes of and we leave with poor little leo and he is still living to this day. He does not know how to meow right i can meow and hiss better than him.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

How long ago was this? This is only half a story! Is a cat store like a pet shop?


----------



## kikibananas (Aug 18, 2012)

It was 5 yrs ago it only sold pets and it was a crapy store cared for the dogs not the cats.( mean people)


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Good for you and your mom to rescue Leo!


----------



## kikibananas (Aug 18, 2012)

thanks leo is so lazy


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder how old he is?


----------

